# LWJGL Kamera Frage



## skappler (2. Nov 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe angefangen ein 3D Spiel mit lwjgl zu programmieren. Bis jetzt habe ich eine Art Map aus einer heightmap geladen, und kann mich auch mit Maus und Tastatur im Raum bewegen. 
Das Problem bei der Maus ist, dass ich mich eben nur soweit umsehen kann, bis der Mauszeiger das Fenster verlässt. Ich würde das ganze aber gerne so machen wie zB bei Minecraft, dass ich also garkeinen Mauszeiger habe, mich dafür aber endlos drehen kann.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

mfg skappler


----------



## JCODA (2. Nov 2012)

```
Mouse.setGrabbed(true);
```


----------



## skappler (2. Nov 2012)

Genial  
Vielen Dank^^


----------

